
When Women Stopped Coding (2014) - bootload
http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2014/10/21/357629765/when-women-stopped-coding
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8489788](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8489788)

